# reptile help



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

I have several questions about my reptile tank and before I go searching for another reliable forum I thought I'd ask here.

On a zoomed UTH which side heats, the sticker side or other or are the both equal? And is it better to stick it to the underside of the tank or leave it sit underneath?

Also in my tank, which is a exo terra 24x18x12 btw, I can't seem to get the cool side any warmer than 68 degrees F. Any way of doing so slightly or is this fine for the cool side of a reptile tank?


----------



## bettagirl110299 (May 8, 2013)

Both sides heat, but the stickier side heats more since its sticking to the cage. You put it underneath the tank, make sure to use the little rubber feet it comes with to raise the tank a little! Idk what animal this cage is for, but 68°f seems Ok for a cool side, but if it was me, I would put a small house bulb on the cool side, to slightly raise the temperature.


----------



## thekinetic (May 22, 2012)

Thanks I got it all settled now! I attached the heater and switched the two lights and it's good now. 

BTW it's for a fat tailed gecko! :3


----------



## bettagirl110299 (May 8, 2013)

Ok cool. Good luck with your gecko  I heard they are really sweet


----------

